# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  ريال مدريد vsدورتموند  بوست خروج الريال

## الشمشار

*بسسسسسسسسم الله 
ديل لاعندهم مدرب ببيع 
لاعندهم يمه اديني 3 نقاااااااااااااط
اللهم انصر الالمان 
اللهم شتت شمل الريال 
اللهم آميييييين@ِ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمدلله على السلامة ياشمشرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربع الساعة ولاوجود للريالاب لا في البرنابيو ولا في اونلاين لعل المانع خير بس

الأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم 69 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 14 والزوار 55)

مريخابي كسلاوي, امام اباتي, الشمشار, ابو البنات, ابو دعاء, ارخبيل, بحاري, KING1, mosa2000+, samawal, عبد المنعم خليفة+, عبدالله صديق, فراس الشفيع, طارق حامد



*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

بسسسسسسسسم الله 
ديل لاعندهم مدرب ببيع 
لاعندهم يمه اديني 3 نقاااااااااااااط
اللهم انصر الالمان 
اللهم شتت شمل الريال 
اللهم آميييييين@ِ



اللهم آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف الساعة مضت والتعادل السلبي سيد الموقف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ماشه معانا بااااااااااااااسطه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتعادل الفريقين سلبيا 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ماشه معانا بااااااااااااااسطه 





ان شاء الله دايما
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

انتهاء الشوط الاول بتعادل الفريقين سلبيا 







هههههههههههههههه كده نص المهمه تمت بنجاح حضر الكرت ساي بعد خروج الريال وقبل كوررتكم هههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم 83 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 8 والزوار 75)

مريخابي كسلاوي, ahmed slam, الشمشار, KING1, majdi, سامرين, كسباوى, فراس الشفيع


 


ماعارف اين ذهب الجماعة الذين طلب العريس عباس ميرغني مجيئهم ليوم الرجال ؟؟؟
هو عرفنا الحكومة بتنوموا بدري الباقين وينهم ؟؟؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

اليوم   يومكم يا ملوك ريال مدريد الاندلسي لتدخلوا اقذام بروسيا دورتموند جروحهم   اليوم سيستبسل دييغو لوبيز في الذود عن مرماه اليوم سيستاسد احب انسان  الي  قلبي سيرجيو راموس وابني الغالي الطموح فاران في وجه عواليق المانيا  اليوم  سيظهر البعاتي بيبي والسيلساو البرازيلي العين الحمراء في وجه  خوازيق  دورتموند اليوم سيظهر شافي الونسو وخضيرة كامل اناقتهم وهيبتهم في  الخطوط  التحكمية اليوم سنرى العملاق اوزيل عازف الليل يوزع تمريراته  السحرية  وشيطنة دي ماريا في تحطيم نفسيات كل الالمان واليوم سيستخدم  رونالدو كل  الاسلحلة الكيميائية المحرمة وغير المحرمة لضرب الالمان ونري  القاتل البارد  هيغوين يزعزع دفاعات دورتموند اليوم سيعلم الاقذام ان فوزهم  في المانيا  كان عبارة عن سحابة صيف عابرة اليوم سنقف اجلالا واحتراما  بتاهل الملوك  اليوم ستعلن المستشارة الالمانية الرياضة الجماهيرية كما  فعلها نميري اليوم  نعود كما نود ونلتقي عند الغروب وتزول عن نفسنا الخطوب  اليوم تجف مدامعنا  اليوم ياملوك حتما نعود








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

هههههههههههههههه كده نص المهمه تمت بنجاح حضر الكرت ساي بعد خروج الريال وقبل كوررتكم هههههههههههههه



لو بعدت مننا بكرة بيصلك الكرت دبل
بس ابعد بكره مننا وانت الكسبان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*عملتها يا شمشرة . . . ياخي دا كج ضكر . . . تلاتة فرص في أول ربع ساعة . . . المهم أنك فوت على نفسك 300 ريال بالتمام و الكمال و كان ممكن يكون معاها بقشيش
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة جدا للهداف الخطير  ليفاندوفسكي تهز العارضة هز شديييييييييييييييييد





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

عملتها يا شمشرة . . . ياخي دا كج ضكر . . . تلاتة فرص في أول ربع ساعة . . . المهم أنك فوت على نفسك 300 ريال بالتمام و الكمال و كان ممكن يكون معاها بقشيش




حمدلله على السلامة ياعمنا
بركة الجيت بركة الجيت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


فرصة  ليفاندوفسكي الضائعة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ياخوي مادام الشمشار حايم بي هنا و معجونو في جيبو أنا بتخارج طوالي
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

لو بعدت مننا بكرة بيصلك الكرت دبل
بس ابعد بكره مننا وانت الكسبان




لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كلو بحسابو بتاع الليله هههههههههههه بعد داك نتفاهم هههههههههههههه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة اخرى محققة ضائعة لدورتموند وتالق للحارس لوبيز

*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ياخوي مادام الشمشار حايم بي هنا و معجونو في جيبو أنا بتخارج طوالي



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*وقبضناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ال100 جنيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حوشابي 300 ريالك دي لحقت ريال مدريد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ياخوي مادام الشمشار حايم بي هنا و معجونو في جيبو أنا بتخارج طوالي





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 80 ومازال التعادل السلبي سيد الموقف



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالله فرصة زي دي بتضيع ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الريال يسجل في الدقيقة 82 عن طريق بنزيمة

*

----------


## الشمشار

*هههههههههههههه جابو قووون الشرف شرف والاسد هيييييييييييييييييكا ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راموس يسجل الهدف الثاني 88

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياشمشار اقبض كويس الجماعة قربو يطيرو منك المية

*

----------


## الشمشار

*بقت اتنين ياكسلاوي هههههههههههههههه شكلو ال100 جايه جايه بتنتهي كده 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طاااااااااااااااااااااااار الريال وبختك ياشمشار

*

----------


## الشمشار

*حوشابي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

طاااااااااااااااااااااااار الريال وبختك ياشمشار




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا كلمتك لامن قلت بوست خروج الريال كنت واااااااثق 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أبصم بالعشرة أنو الشمشار دا أكبر كج على وجه الأرض . . . تلاتة فرص في أول ربع ساعة . . . لاقاكم كج أكتر من دا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*لاتعليق 
الكج دا مصنقر لينا من العصر
ومدعوم من العميل كسلاوى 
اها انتظر بكره يامهودا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أبصم بالعشرة أنو الشمشار دا أكبر كج على وجه الأرض . . . تلاتة فرص في أول ربع ساعة . . . لاقاكم كج أكتر من دا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





الوكت داك ياعمنا البوست لسه مااتفتح عشان كده دقينا جرس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


الوكت داك ياعمنا البوست لسه مااتفتح عشان كده دقينا جرس









حاقدين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

حاقدين




ماتزعل شديد ياعمنا
انتم السابقون ونحن بكرة اللاحقون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف المباراة ( اهداف الريال )

<font size="7"><span style="color:#800000;"><strong>


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

طيرتني وقعدت ياكلوب ؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*طيرتني وقعدت ياكلوب ؟؟

ماتشيل الواو التانية دى يا كسلاوى عشان تبقى جملة مصرية من أمها
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*الملكى يمرض ولا يموت
                        	*

----------

